# ? for canning chicken/turkey.



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello all! 
Hopefully we can all still get around after chowing down on too much yummy food yesterday. 

So I have been wanting to try canning some chicken/turkey meat for a while. Evidently our cats got wind of my plans and hastened my efforts by breaking into the barn fridge and consuming the breast and thighs on the thawing Thanksgiving turkey! :O 

I already chopped the meat off the carcass and made 20+ pints of turkey broth from the bones, which was delish. 
But now I want to take that meat, along with some leftover from the 2nd turkey I had to buy for yesterday, and can some turkey.

In my research it seems most all recipes are for canning on the bone in the jar. I just want to make a bunch of jars of shredded type boneless meat for soups and casseroles. 
Why does it seem no one does that as much? Is there a flavor issue I will be missing and not like? 

Does anyone have any tips to share? (aside from putting a lock on our barn fridge!)

Thanks!


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I would can it in boned pieces just like canning beef or pork, in its own broth. I'd be a little cautious about shredded, as it could pack in too tightly to process completely. It can always be shredded after you open the jars.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

You really need to use a pressure canner to safely do meat of any kind. It just isn't worth the cost of the equipment or the time to me to do this. I do boil down my bird carcasses and make broth or soup. I freeze it in boxes, since bags seem to leak.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Use Less: I do have a pressure canner, sorry I didn't specify that part.  

Four thistles: I will keep that in mind for canning the already off the bone stuff. I don't have space in my cold keeping appliances for it, and I don't want to be eating 40ish lbs of turkey for the next __ months for our family of 3 lol. I will be sure not to pack it too tightly, and put a good bit of liquid in there. 
I would have thought that on the bone would be worse, with some of the pics I saw people showing as their method. This meat at least is already cooked.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I cook my chicken or turkey, debone, pack in jars, fill with broth and pressure can.
If I have raw breast, I pack in jars either whole or in pieces I then pack in jars; no broth, process in pressure canner.
I don't like the look of bone in legs and thighs, maybe if I take off skin they would look more appealing. 
I think taking bones out of fresh meat is to time consuming, especially with rabbit and chickens so I cook it first. The scraps go for dog food or to the pigs.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Janis R said:


> I cook my chicken or turkey, debone, pack in jars, fill with broth and pressure can.
> If I have raw breast, I pack in jars either whole or in pieces I then pack in jars; no broth, process in pressure canner.
> I don't like the look of bone in legs and thighs, maybe if I take off skin they would look more appealing.
> I think taking bones out of fresh meat is to time consuming, especially with rabbit and chickens so I cook it first. The scraps go for dog food or to the pigs.


That is exactly how I plan to do it. 
I agree on the look of the bone-in in the jar- it just looks gnarly, and if it tastes and textures out like shredded chicken/turkey after the fact, why do I want to waste jar space and bones for broth making? 
It was very time consuming doing it with the raw meat, but I wanted to make up some broth with the cat-eaten bird so I had it for stuffing and such.
We o the same with scraps- except chickens, cats and dogs. 
Do you give your dogs the very cooked down and softened bones? I still hesitate to do so, but evidently don't worry about the cats, as I let them have it lol.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

We process chicken and turkey just like Janis r when we process chickens I have a 50 gallon cast iron butcher kettle we setup outside to cook them down and make broth then we can it after cooling


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

kycrawler. Glad to hear there are more that do it that way!
I have 7 quarts going in the pressure cooker right now as I type. Was nearly all the meat off of what was left from the cats eating it lol.

Now the next question for this shredded meat canning--
How do you know how much is enough meat vs. too much in the jar? 
What I canned just now, I took the meat straight out of my pressure cooker, so it was still quite wet, and I could see liquid building up in the jar. Then I did put some liquid over it at the top, to be sure there was a decent liquid amount, while I poked it to get it packed in, without going super tight on meat, and also to get bubbles. 

And kycrawler-- your giant cast iron butcher kettle sounds awesome!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Gracie,
I think the reason that so many suggest canning meat raw on the bone is a texture thing. Once your turkey is cooked, and then cooks for an additional 90 mins at 240 degrees in the pressure canner, there is a result of very well-done texture. Meat canned raw on the bone does look pretty gnarly, but it is a bit more tender and juicy.

All of that being said, I do it both ways now. A little over-done texture is a small price to pay for jars of high-quality protein waiting for us, even in the event of a power failure.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Hi Gracie,
> I think the reason that so many suggest canning meat raw on the bone is a texture thing. Once your turkey is cooked, and then cooks for an additional 90 mins at 240 degrees in the pressure canner, there is a result of very well-done texture. Meat canned raw on the bone does look pretty gnarly, but it is a bit more tender and juicy.
> 
> All of that being said, I do it both ways now. A little over-done texture is a small price to pay for jars of high-quality protein waiting for us, even in the event of a power failure.


Exactly! And I do like it all shredded up already! That way I can also mix up the dark and white meats in the jar. And I also feel like it fits better shredded, and doesn't waste the bones.  

Have you noted a very different texture to it? I am sure it is a bit (lots? lol) more fall apart precooked and shredded, but if it is used for soups, stews, casseroles, tacos, can you really tell?

And how are ya feelin?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Feeling noticeably better each day, and for that I am grateful.

I think the texture difference is noticeable, but something that is pretty easy to get used to. Still not my favorite, but Homesteader Fast Food is worth a little texture adjustment  Really, it's only an issue if I eat it right out of the jar!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Feeling noticeably better each day, and for that I am grateful.
> 
> I think the texture difference is noticeable, but something that is pretty easy to get used to. Still not my favorite, but Homesteader Fast Food is worth a little texture adjustment  Really, it's only an issue if I eat it right out of the jar!


 Good to hear that. 
I think we will be able to tolerate it just fine. And if not, too late!  And I agree homesteader fast food is great.
I am still in that mindset of the stuff I have canned being sacred, as I am learning still, so I don't want to use any of it! I just want to open the door on my canning closet and smile at everything I have learned to can.  
But the canned pears- those are yummy! Those we eat... except only like 5 jars left, sniff sniff...


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay so next question: 
Some of the liquid very obviously leaked out of all the jars, as they are all a bit lower, greasy sided and the PC water is greasy. Is that okay? 
The lids I used were the super old school gold colored, red gasketed ones that have to be hot watered first. (I got the box still sealed at a yard sale.)
It said don't boil the lids, but pour just boiling water over them and let them sit for at least 3 minutes. 
They did all do the popping sound....

Thanks


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

As long as they sealed they will be fine.

I also cook mine first & then pull it off the bone. I would much rather have it ready to eat right out of the jar so I don't have to de-bone it when I am ready to make something with it.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> As long as they sealed they will be fine.
> 
> I also cook mine first & then pull it off the bone. I would much rather have it ready to eat right out of the jar so I don't have to de-bone it when I am ready to make something with it.


Thanks Wendy! 
I did 7 quarts, and I think I heard 7 pops lol. I was working at the same time as listening, so... lol
They are the old ones that have Kerr embossed physically on the lid with red compound, so they don't have the little round button that goes flat. But they all still aren't depressible. 
Insanely, its been a couple of hours, and they are still bubbling some inside! I did get the gauge a bit high at times, 13-14, when it is supposed to be 12, but alas, electric stove...  

I can't wait to use them, but it will probably be a while, as I like to just watch them collect for a while first.  But the broth and meat was so tasty, I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

gracielagata said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to use them, but it will probably be a while, as I like to just watch them collect for a while first.  But the broth and meat was so tasty, I can't wait!



Ha! I am right there with ya... It pains me to open jars or bags!
until I have more on the shelves I will probably feel that way.  I think I am just in Hoard Mode currently.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

TraciInTexas said:


> Ha! I am right there with ya... It pains me to open jars or bags!
> until I have more on the shelves I will probably feel that way.  I think I am just in Hoard Mode currently.


Yes, that is a good name for it! 
I buy all food in large quantities anyhow. And we are a family of 3! What must the baggers and such think lol.


I am also trying to accumulate! Now that I know how easy it is, I feel so stupid for not having taken people up on their free produce in previous years! But this coming summer I plan to go hog wild on free applesauce and sliced pears, as hopefully we should be able to pick nearly all we want from the trees at my husband's work. 

And eventually I will start slaughtering some of our older layers... into the jars they go.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I now have 5 to do. What I do is remove skin,breasts and thighs. Very easy to debone. I cann this. The rest,includeing the skin gets cooked down for dog food, which I freeze.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I remember that feeling Gracie - after all of the effort that went into it, I really didn't want us to go and eat it all!! Those protective feelings will pass in time, especially after you start canning in greater quantity.

Have you started keeping records yet? That will be another feeling of accomplishment - to look at your notes and see just how much you have canned for your family. Then you can use those records to see just how much of each item your family will consume in a year, then extrapolate to two years just in case the gardens/fruit trees have a bad year and don't produce much.

That was a big hurdle for me because everything I had read said to can for a year's worth. Then I started to listen to people here on HT, and realized that it would be foolish not to can more in a good year, just to offset the lean year that's surely to come.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> I remember that feeling Gracie - after all of the effort that went into it, I really didn't want us to go and eat it all!! Those protective feelings will pass in time, especially after you start canning in greater quantity.
> 
> Have you started keeping records yet? That will be another feeling of accomplishment - to look at your notes and see just how much you have canned for your family. Then you can use those records to see just how much of each item your family will consume in a year, then extrapolate to two years just in case the gardens/fruit trees have a bad year and don't produce much.
> 
> That was a big hurdle for me because everything I had read said to can for a year's worth. Then I started to listen to people here on HT, and realized that it would be foolish not to can more in a good year, just to offset the lean year that's surely to come.



May have to do that, because I am being terribly, horribly "territorial" of my canning... Although the REASON I CANNED IT was so we could eat it. LOL! 

Do you track the: took in product; took in time; and end result?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I've done poultry three ways. 

My first attempt was a turkey that I had roasted. I deboned it and packed the meat in the jar and dry-canned it without added liquid (kind of like doing hamburger meat). It was nasty and dry. I won't do that again. If I had raw-packed it, I'm sure it would have been fine as that makes it's own broth, but because it was pre-cooked, it really was unpalatable to me in the end.

Next I did a roasted turkey and deboned it, but this time I added turkey broth, and found the results great. 

Finally, I canned raw boneless skinless chicken breasts and added broth. I found that to be great as well.

It is so handy to just pop the lid off of a pint of poultry and have a meal ready in next to no time!


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

tlrnnp67 said:


> I've done poultry three ways.
> 
> My first attempt was a turkey that I had roasted. I deboned it and packed the meat in the jar and dry-canned it without added liquid (kind of like doing hamburger meat). It was nasty and dry. I won't do that again. If I had raw-packed it, I'm sure it would have been fine as that makes it's own broth, but because it was pre-cooked, it really was unpalatable to me in the end.
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad to hear that the roast turkey in broth turned out great. I did my first ever canning of turkey, broth and some veggies for soup. As I read through this thread and saw how some thought the cooked meat that was canned changed texture I became a bit concerned.

I just discovered canning soups and meats and get so much satisfaction in knowing what's in my food.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> I remember that feeling Gracie - after all of the effort that went into it, I really didn't want us to go and eat it all!! Those protective feelings will pass in time, especially after you start canning in greater quantity.
> 
> Have you started keeping records yet? That will be another feeling of accomplishment - to look at your notes and see just how much you have canned for your family. Then you can use those records to see just how much of each item your family will consume in a year, then extrapolate to two years just in case the gardens/fruit trees have a bad year and don't produce much.
> 
> That was a big hurdle for me because everything I had read said to can for a year's worth. Then I started to listen to people here on HT, and realized that it would be foolish not to can more in a good year, just to offset the lean year that's surely to come.


I am a rather OCD type of person, so yes, I have been keeping records since my first time! 
I write the date, amount and size of cans gotten, what went into it, and how they did when they were done. I also try to say how much went in at the start, as I end up with too much for the PC and have to fridge it sometimes. 

Unfortunately, I didn't have much of a garden at all this year.  Most of my produce came from my parents' garden, or some public access trees (which I most certainly will be visiting again for much more apple and pear next year). I also have friends with fruit trees who have offered them to me, and I plan to gift them with jars when I am done.

One thing I have learned about it- all of my stuff for the most part has been losing liquid. (I even record this info as well)  The only common factor is the heat getting away from me. So I am going to be monitoring that 1000% more, but I don't think I can fully eliminate the problem without changing out my stove to gas.  



TraciInTexas said:


> May have to do that, because I am being terribly, horribly "territorial" of my canning... Although the REASON I CANNED IT was so we could eat it. LOL!
> 
> Do you track the: took in product; took in time; and end result?


Traci- how funny- yes, territorial is right! 
I have 30+ pints of stewed tomatoes. Not a one of those tomatoes came from my garden, all are from my parents' garden. And were canned with the intent to sorta split the pints with them (their growing work, my canning work).... I am happy that they have 'forgotten' about the canned tomatoes, as I like looking at them and don't want to share, dang it!! I put a lot of hard work in those things!  Next year I hopefully won't be so possessive.


----------

